# CINDY VASQUEZ BENEFIT BBQ, RAFFLE AND AUCTION



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

CINDY VASQUEZ BENEFIT BBQ, RAFFLE AND AUCTION
LocationORT O'CONNOR COMMUNITY CENTER
Time:5:00PM Saturday, April 10th


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll be there capt.. Glad you brought this up it is for a very cool lady.
There will be many, many raffle items along with many many silent auction items. One of the auction items I am excited about is a Chef from Dallas, Chef Richard Chaimberlain, will come down and cook in your home our ours, a Steak and Lobster dinner with several wines to go along with Dinner. He has two of the top ten resturants in Dallas, so that should tell you he is good at what he does!!
There is also fishing trips, art work, yard art, duck huntin trip with lodging,26"LCD HDTV, two nights at Captains quaters, and many more items.

If you will be in POC this Saturday evening please come by and have a BBQ dinner and buy some raffle tickets, and bid on some auction items, it is for a very speical lady!!!!!!:help:


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*A wonderful woman and friend Cindy Vasquez lost her battle with breast cancer and went to live with the Lord this morning. Please keep her loving husband David and al her family in your prayers.*


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Super good people, RIP Cindy


----------

